#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei apresenta solução WTTx para mercado ISP no Brasil

## FMANDU

_Será se vai servir para nos pequenos provedores? Será que tera tecnologia melhorada para não enfrentarmos mais esses problemas cotidianos com o wifi tradicional? Será se vai ser destinado outra faixa do espectro ou pelo menos mais canais?


_
 _Anatel e GSMA, apoiadores do Huawei ISP LTE TDD National Summit, abordam necessidade de mudança regulatória para ampliar oportunidades para os ISPs_
  
 WTTx pode acelerar o atingimento de metas do Plano Nacional de Banda Larga e ampliar a cobertura de internet no país, hoje em torno de 40%

Brasília, 27 de julho de 2016 – A Huawei apresentou hoje, durante evento para parceiros e clientes, a solução WTTx para o mercado brasileiro de provedores regionais de internet (ISPs). O WTTX (wireless-to-the-x) da Huawei permite que os ISPs lancem serviços de experiência de banda larga sem-fio com experiência do usuário que se aproximam das conexões de banda larga fixa, com possibilidades de ampliar a receita média por usuário e consequentemente o retorno do investimento.

Com a solução WTTx da Huawei, os ISPs agora podem fornecer serviços em redes de quarta geração, com ampla cobertura e rápida implantação, além reduzir significativamente seu período de implantação e o investimento em obras de infraestrutura e urbanismo. No Brasil, já existe um caso de adoção do WTTx para serviços de banda larga doméstica, em que o provedor alcançou centenas de milhares de usuários em em menos de 2 anos. 

De acordo com Rodrigo Zerbone, Conselheiro da Anatel, existe um grande esfoço para aprimorar os aspectos regulatórios que impactam os ISPs e afirmou que ações como o ISP LTE TDD National Summit são relevantes para atender aos ISPs, um público cada vez mais prioritário na agenda regulatória do setor de telecomunicações. “Fizemos um convite a empresas do setor tivessem uma abordagem ativa de promover uma mobilização do setor, e a Huawei foi a que de fato mais encampou esse espírito. Por isso, gostaria de agradecer à Huawei por esta iniciativa. A agência está em processo de avaliação e simplificação regulatória para atuar de forma mais estratégica, incluindo estudos de frequências que possam criar um ambiente sustentável para os provedores de internet.”, completa Zerbone, da Anatel.

O WTTx é ideal para países e regiões onde as redes de banda larga fixa não estão totalmente desenvolvidas e também em países com implantação de fibra limitada pela sua geografia. Enquanto o FTTx é implementado de forma massiva nos grandes centros urbanos, o WTTX se posiciona como tecnologia de rede mais efetiva para zonas suburbanas ou pequenas cidades com densidade populacional média.

“Modelos de negócios baseados em WTTx têm sido adotados por diversos provedores de internet e operadoras de telefonia móvel em todo o mundo, principalmente para serviços de banda larga doméstica. Com a taxa de penetração de banda larga no Brasil em torno de 40%, a adoção do WTTx pelos ISPs é uma oportunidade única para conectar mais e mais brasileiros”, explica Huang Hailin, vice-presidente da Huawei do Brasil. 

Sobre a Huawei
A Huawei é líder global em soluções de Tecnologia da Informação e Comunicação (TIC) e tem a visão de enriquecer a vida das pessoas por meio da comunicação. Dedicada à inovação centrada no cliente e com sólidas parcerias com a indústria local, a Huawei está comprometida com a criação de valor para operadoras de telecomunicações empresas e consumidores, oferecendo produtos e soluções de alta qualidade e inovação em mais de 170 países e territórios.

Com mais de 170 mil funcionários em todo o mundo, a empresa atende a mais de um terço da população mundial. No país há 17 anos, a Huawei é líder no mercado nacional de banda larga fixa e móvel por meio das parcerias estabelecidas com as principais operadoras de telecomunicações e possui escritórios nas cidades de São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Brasília, Curitiba e Recife, além de um centro de distribuição em Sorocaba (SP).

Para mais informações, acesse nosso site e siga nossos canais: 

Website: https://www.huawei.com.br

----------


## 1929

Pelo menos os coreanos são mais sérios que os chineses. Quem sabe surge daí alguma coisa mais futurista. Estamos precisando mesmo.
Não consegui numa busca encontrar mais respostas para a o que eles pretendem.

Editando: Achei alguma coisa aqui. http://carrier.huawei.com/en/solutio...Home-Broadband

mas nada de concreto no mercado brasileiro ainda.

----------


## emilidani

A ANATEL não tem qualquer interesse no mercado marginal atendem os provedores. Se fizeram algum evento é porque a Huawei deve ter pago alguns viajes para funcionários. 
Desde primeiro goberno Lula so agiram para regular mais o setor e cobrar tributos mais altos, quando os grandes operadores passaram sem dificuldade. No segundo governo Dilma surgiou a ideia de facilitar as coisas porem a burocracia age lenta demais.
Se quiserem universalizar e levar Internet para toda a população , bastava baixar imposto de importação para os provedores cadastrados como tal e atuando em cidades menores ou periferia e cobrar da Telebras a conectividade. Gastaram milhoes para reativar Telebras e nada!!! Cansei de preencher formulários e ligar pelo telefone para eles, ofereci uma parceria para instalarem seus pops em minhas torres e nada!!!
Liberem créditos do BNDES para infraestrutura dos pequenos provedores e verão como se atende todas as áreas marginais!!!!

----------


## delubio

emilidani....... vc nao usou palavras bonitas, nao citou leis etc...... mas falou tudo que precisamos ouvir.....

----------


## FMANDU

http://carrier.huawei.com/en/spotlight/Big-Pipe/WTTx
Parece que o sistema irá operar em 4G, então ja não da pra pequeno provedor (posso estar enganado). Mas se a gente não tiver solução wireless de boa penetração e largura de banda, vai ter muita gente fechando as portas. Já esta difícil conseguir um lugar no poste.

----------


## 1929

> http://carrier.huawei.com/en/spotlight/Big-Pipe/WTTx
> Parece que o sistema irá operar em 4G, então ja não da pra pequeno provedor (posso estar enganado). Mas se a gente não tiver solução wireless de boa penetração e largura de banda, vai ter muita gente fechando as portas. Já esta difícil conseguir um lugar no poste.


Eu fecho contigo... no site da Huawei não deu para sentir preocupação com o "mercado do varejo" como é o nosso. E tradicionalmente esta empresa mantém bom relacionamento com os grandes. A nossa presença no mercado é gigantesca somando em todo o país. Mas como é muito pulverizada passa desapercebida pelos grandes fabricantes.

----------


## FMANDU

Saca só a Tim, já está planejando o Live Tim em todo Brasil via wireless. http://www.telesintese.com.br/live-t...escer-no-pais/

Meu pensamento ainda continua em: as operadoras estão vendo que entregar fibra ao cliente final é caro e gera maior gasto com equipe técnica. Difundir o Wttx vai ser muito fácil e rápido.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

Então, será que o WTTx proposto pela empresa não visa especialmente os grandes? E já começamos a ver os resultados?

----------


## FMANDU

> Saca só a Tim, já está planejando o Live Tim em todo Brasil via wireless. http://www.telesintese.com.br/live-t...escer-no-pais/
> 
> Meu pensamento ainda continua em: as operadoras estão vendo que entregar fibra ao cliente final é caro e gera maior gasto com equipe técnica. Difundir o Wttx vai ser muito fácil e rápido.
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App


Sim, infelizmente. E o pior pra gente é que a implantação é bem rápida e prática. Adeus cabo na casa do cliente e ficará só um modem 5G. Mas a proposta é para internet fixa.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## emilidani

A estratégia das Telcos é utilizar todos os meios possível para chegar ao cliente.
Foi realizada licitação de frequencia para 4G e eles participam onde tem interesse e dessa forma bloqueiam a entrada de outro player além de expandir para áreas rurais.

----------

